# Where to buy board games?



## keliska (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, anyone could advise where I can buy board games in UAE. I don't mean Monopoly or Scrabble, but Activity, Settlers of Katan, Agricolla, Carccassone, Pandemic etc. I tried Toys R Us, Kinokunya and Magrudys, but they don't have these classic games.
Or are there options of buying online?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There's Toy Store at MoE and Hamleys at Dubai Mall. Other than that, probably on line.


----------



## AshaMax (Mar 12, 2013)

There's a Toy Store at Dubai Mall that opened recently (1 month or so ago); they are located next to Daiso shop.
I would also go online if those options are unsuccessful


----------

